
Apple to Abandon Headphone Jack? - kapkapkap
http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2015/11/28/apple-to-abandon-headphone-jack-in-iphone-7/
======
allenbrunson
i really wanted to read this. but after the second or third thing popping up
obscuring most or all of the page, and me trying to find the button to get rid
of it or else reloading the page, only to be assaulted again, i gave up.

